

Ask YC: what happens when the business fails? - xenoterracide

I know it isn't guaranteed. However, the odds of failing is greater than succeeding. So what typically happens when the business fails? How do things settle for the founders usually?
======
goofygrin
In my experience a lot of drinking and a few weeks of "dark time."

Sometimes it is issues between the founders that tears the company apart.
Think "bad breakup" or "nasty divorce" and let your imagination run with it.

